# Need advice for new dog.



## Angi (Jul 14, 2012)

Those of you in San Diego may have heard about the three pet stores getting raided and all of the animals being taken to the Humane Society. Well last night I saw on the news that they were doing huge adoption event for all the puppies in San Diego. I have wanted a poddle for awhile so went down. I ended up with a 7 month old poddle mix. She is very white so my guess is that she is a Maltese or Biscon mix. She seems a little short in the legs, thicker in the chest and her snout is not as thin as I think a pure poddle would be. Any way I don't care about that I just wanted a dog that wouldn't shed.
Now for my question...I would like as much advice as people want to give. I have mostly taken in grown dogs of one small puppy, never a 7 month old pup. A young pup is like a blank slate and an older dog is already trained, but this girl lived in a store then the H/S and probably a puppy mill before that. How do I train her? Should I go slow? Start with potty training only or sit and stay at the same time. We take her outside often and give her a treat when she pees. Is that right????? How long should it take her to get used to living in a house? I don't have a doggy door Too many critters would come in) but will when I move. Is this a good idea (the doggy door) I feel really dumb right now and don't want to screw up.


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2012)

Angi, you can help her out by doing the outside potty thing through out the day ....also, if you control her food and water intake (or should say schedule her food and water intake) so that you know when she will go(food/water in, nap time, wake up and gotta go) that will give you your ques as to when to wake her and take her out....instead of waiting for her to nap, wake, mosey and sneak pittle....

You can do crate training for night time ( I know you say she was in the pet store and then H/S, but crate training can be a comforting thing for the dog if the human does it correctly--they do have denning instincts)---this will make it quicker for her to learn to hold it through out periods of time...although at 7 months old she would normally know this by now----but she is behind likely...night feedings and watering will play a huge role in setting her up for success in this....just what I have and would do....

Obedience training Angi is simply offering a way for you two to communicate ....so yes that is a good thing to do....however, I do not think there is any problem with both occurring at the same time in her daily routines....They are energetic and a bit hoyti toyti...but are smart...so that breed is a fun one for spiffy tricks and all.... good job for taking her in....


----------



## dmmj (Jul 14, 2012)

Angi said:


> She seems a little short in the legs, thicker in the chest


If she were human she would be perfect.

I am no expert but I don't see a problem with doing all the training at once.

Better than my dog training I named my dog come here, So when I tried to train him to stay I would say "come here, stay" he slowly went inane


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 14, 2012)

Socialization is the most important thing for any dog for the first twelve months of their life. With her being a caged pet store dog the only way to train her to use the potty is to take her outside and praise her afterwords. Doggie doors work wonders trust me all five of my dogs mastiff Included use it. If you leave her inside while your gone put a pee pad inside the pet cage and shell know to go in there. Keep me posted on her behavior on how she potties... Make sure she becomes familiar with a command like " go potty" and over time shell catch on


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2012)

> If you leave her inside while your gone put a pee pad inside the pet cage and shell know to go in there.



In my experience and observation (and direct knowledge on this subject ) 

If you want a dog to use a wee wee pad in your house (which is basically telling your dog it is okay to pee and poo in your house) then by all means designate a place for this acceptable indoor behavior...but it gets a little tricky to have a wee wee pad in a designated spot and then later put a wee wee pad in a crate (which should be a place designated for rest and relaxation)...

Also, if you want a dog to pee outdoors and not in your home...then there should never be the confusion to allow potty indoors (even on a wee wee pad) and yet later discipline for potty indoors but on a carpet...wee wee pads can send conflicting signals to an animal in training....you want to make sure the dog understands what behaviors are acceptable indoors and what behaviors are not....they do get it...


----------



## Angi (Jul 15, 2012)

No pee pad. I have never used them. Should I use a crate? I do have one that I bought for my Rat Terrier, but we don't use it. The plan was for her to sleep with my youngest son. She is suposed to be his dog.
Also my Rat Terrier doesn't need a leash although we use one for walks off the trails and when we go places. He knows not to leave the yard. Only the back is fenced the front and side yard are not. He does not like to be far from me or left alone in the front and he will not run from me. I don't know how he learned this, he just did. Is there a way I can teach Bailey ( new dog) this behavior?
Thank you SO much for all the great tips!

I just reread Angela's reply and will get the crate out tomorrow.


----------



## Edna (Jul 15, 2012)

My wonderful Ponette came to me as a 7 month-old. Your new pup looks like an adult, but don't forget that she's still just a baby. She doesn't know anything; it's all new to her. 
I'm a big believer in crate training and exercising control over feed and water intake. As Angela said, both increase your chances of success.


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2012)

> The plan was for her to sleep with my youngest son. She is suposed to be his dog.



So, you could set up the crate in a comfortable place for the dog in his room....put a nice blanket over the top (don't drape it down the sides so much as she is a puppy and may pull the blanket in...lol) and teach her what ever his key word is going to be to teach her it is time to go to bed....and never ever ever, did I say ever  force the dog into the crate in a moment of frustration or anger---you want this place to be a safety zone for your dog...

If you have a great lead dog already (your current dog who hangs with you) then use that lead dog as a training tool for the new puppy...HOWEVER, if you notice the new puppy is a runner you will want to work on that first--as the current dog can equally pick up bad habits....lol....just keep in mind that your current dog rocks in the pack mentality and seeing you as the head of the club, but the new puppy may not have that nature automatically....especially since, while she is still young, she is not that very young impressionable puppy...but has had some life experiences already and maybe not all positive....so be patient...but the human folks in the house have to be the leaders in her eyes....


----------



## mary t (Jul 20, 2012)

ascott said:


> In my experience and observation (and direct knowledge on this subject )
> 
> If you want a dog to use a wee wee pad in your house (which is basically telling your dog it is okay to pee and poo in your house) then by all means designate a place for this acceptable indoor behavior...but it gets a little tricky to have a wee wee pad in a designated spot and then later put a wee wee pad in a crate (which should be a place designated for rest and relaxation)...
> 
> Also, if you want a dog to pee outdoors and not in your home...then there should never be the confusion to allow potty indoors (even on a wee wee pad) and yet later discipline for potty indoors but on a carpet...wee wee pads can send conflicting signals to an animal in training....you want to make sure the dog understands what behaviors are acceptable indoors and what behaviors are not....they do get it...



I count agree more....
I got my dog from a pet shop at 6 months. New to everything I was told to use the pee pads. As they learn to use it, move it closer to the door- is what I was advised by "an expert" ha, my wiener dog will still go to the door and if no one pays attention to her, keep in mind- she barks for snack but not to pee- she just pees there. Cant blame her that's why I trained her to do right! On the other hand, I hated the idea of a crate because she had been locked up in one for so long, well my husband got one and she loves it, so does our big dog. In fact the big dogs crate door is off but she still goes into it and sleeps. I keep the little dog locked up at night and when we are gone for more than an hour or so because- I trained her to pee at the door...lol.. Good luck and good job for rescuing your new pup...


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 20, 2012)

My puppy (1.5 years old) is a bit "special." I have the same problem with the door and the wee wee pad. I even tried putting the wee wee pad out side with no luck. Truth is that wee wee pads are cheap (if you buy them in bulk), so I am not going to knock myself out about it. To me it is just like cleaning my litter box for my cat's (the cats are another story w/their litter box issues). Needless to say, I spend a lot of time cleaning up after my pet's. But I love them and they are worth it. Good luck! ~C


----------



## mary t (Jul 20, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> My puppy (1.5 years old) is a bit "special." I have the same problem with the door and the wee wee pad. I even tried putting the wee wee pad out side with no luck. Truth is that wee wee pads are cheap (if you buy them in bulk), so I am not going to knock myself out about it. To me it is just like cleaning my litter box for my cat's (the cats are another story w/their litter box issues). Needless to say, I spend a lot of time cleaning up after my pet's. But I love them and they are worth it. Good luck! ~C



Well said!


----------



## Laura (Jul 20, 2012)

I LOVE the fact that my dogs are crate trained.. they feel comfortable in there and I know they are safe. Its a good housebreaking tool as well. 
Your puppy is a puppy mill dog. so be sure it gets to the vet and gets checked really well. parasites are 'popular', so take a frsh fecal 'poop' sample in with you. 
Does the puppy seem shy? or friendly? if shy or fearful, but sure to seek a good behavorist that can train You how to train the puppy. Sometimes its a simple little thing you can do
to make things better.. or even worse.
HAVE FUN!!


----------



## wellington (Jul 20, 2012)

Just so you know a little of my dog back ground. I raised them, showed them, confirmation and obedience, was a groomer, vet tech, dog trainer, kennel worker. I think that's all. Now for my advice. Never use pee pads, can be confusing and not needed. Crate training is best. It becomes their safe place. Never put food or water in the crate. Not neeeded. They shouldn't be left crated for more then an 8 hour period. If they are, then the dog should not have been gotten. Never, ever use the crate for punishment. If you don't want to worry about a dog getting fat, free feed. I can't count the number of dogs i'v had, always free fed, never a over weight dog. Most dogs that aren't free fed, become over weight. As for command training. That really depends on the dog because of it's sad back ground. If it is really skidish and afraid acting, then take it slow. Get the potty down before going onto the next thing. If she seems to be adapting well to her new home and seems comfortable, then train more. Only you know how she is accepting things. Every time you take her out to potty, tell her, more then once, to go potty. When she does praise her and say things like good girl, you went potty. I would get her used to a collar and leash trained before any other training except for potty. Then go onto sit and stay or any others you want to do. Good luck, and CONGRATS on your new family member.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 20, 2012)

wellington said:


> If you don't want to worry about a dog getting fat, free feed. I can't count the number of dogs i'v had, always free fed, never a over weight dog. Most dogs that aren't free fed, become over weight.



Really? I always heard free feeding causes dogs to become overweight. I know my male would just keep on eating until all the food was gone, but I guess it depends on the dog, too. We feed our dogs in their crates and they get 20 minutes to eat what they can and then the food is picked up. They are SUPER active, though, so they get lots of food and eat it all in that 20 minute period, still skinny as can be.


----------



## wellington (Jul 20, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want to worry about a dog getting fat, free feed. I can't count the number of dogs i'v had, always free fed, never a over weight dog. Most dogs that aren't free fed, become over weight.
> ...



I can't say over weight dogs are over weight because they are fed on a schedule. It may have to do with inactivity or too many snacks. I only no that I have raised every dog, from childhood to now, i'm fifty, plus i used to breed and raise dogs, so heck, 30+ dogs, and puppies too, free fed and never an over weight one. Never new anyone that also free fed with an over weight dog. It is harder to do with more then one older dog. However, if started as puppies, never a problem.


----------



## Angi (Jul 23, 2012)

She is doing really well and such a sweet girl. She does bark if she hears a noise at night. She has been sleeping in my bed so my husband doesn't like that (he sleeps there too) and oddly she wont jump on or off the bed or couch she also wont go up or down stairs. Any idea why?


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2012)

You sometimes have to teach them things, she likely has never had the opportunity for jumping up onto beds or couches and so the thought is not there....I would suggest that you take full advantage of her lack of knowledge in that regard....people sometimes think that the dog has to do and be where the people are or they are mean owners...actually it is better on the hips of the dog to not have the repetitive motion and pressure of jumping up and down multiple times a day ....sounds silly right, but is true. Also, the floor of a home is so much bigger than a few silly pieces of furniture... Dander and slobber is easier to clean up from the floor than a bed or couch...also, if you have children in the house their skin is young and can be sensitive in comparison to our old skin....lol...dog slobber can also deliver pin worms to children by face licking and especially if the licking is close to the mouth.....just sharing is all....


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe she is lacking confidence! She sounds like a sweetheart. You could ask Tom. He may have some insight. My 110 lab sleeps with us. We have a tall foot board so he sleeps at our feet.


----------

